# Welcome Kreutz35 As Bucks Mod



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully he doesn't suck.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well it's impossible to suck as much as @Basel, so I should be golden! 

:vuvuzela:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome! This is an exciting team that should ebb and flow all season. Hopefully @Kreutz35 can drum up some interest.


----------

